# Any advice on how to introduce my ratties to my dog?



## MiCielo (Mar 18, 2015)

I have two female rats(Twyla and Venus). And a small poodle mix puppy named Ace. Ace has seen the girls in the cage, and has checked them out, but I haven't had them out around him. He doesn't seem too concerned about them?


----------

